# Él carga con 11 y ella con seis.



## Avié

*Él carga con 11 y ella con 6*, es una frase de la canción _11 y 6_ de Fito Páez, que no logro entender en absoluto. Se me ocurre que pudiera ser algún argentinismo ¿Qué es ese _cargar con_? ¿A qué hacen referencia esos números?

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Grekh

? ¿algún argentinismo?
Para mí la frase tiene perfecto sentido aunque no sé a qué se refiera con los números, pueden ser hijos? costales? cualquier cosa, ¿no?


----------



## belano75

Tal vez sean rosas, aunque de ser así no tiene mucho sentido que use el presente.


----------



## Grekh

¿Por qué no tendría sentido el uso del presente si se tratase de rosas?


----------



## Gabino

Nunca he entendido esa parte de la canción.


----------



## whoandcar

Es muy muy fácil:
Son las EDADES de los niños!
El tiene 11, ella 6.


----------



## ieracub

whoandcar said:


> Es muy muy fácil:
> Son las EDADES de los niños!
> El tiene 11, ella 6.


 Hola, whoandcar. *¡Bienvenido!*

Siempre he considerado que a eso se refiere, pero, ¿nos cuentas si ese uso sólo le pertence a Fito Páez o puede ser considerado un modismo argentino? En Chile no usamos _cargar _para referirnos a las edades.

Saludos.


----------



## whoandcar

*¡Gracias!*
Por lo que yo sé, sólo se usa para edades que ya comienzan a ser una carga: "carga con 65 años".
Quizá Fito usó "carga" por razones de métrica... o para darle más carga emotiva.
En Argentina usualmente ponemos "cuenta con 11 años" o "es de 11" o simplemente "tiene 11 años".
Se supone que son niños cuando dice "alcanzaba la ventana en puntas de pie" - Y es bastante común ver a niños vendiendo rosas o claveles en bares y restaurantes... Aunque esto lo digo con un poco de vergüenza.


----------



## ieracub

Es una hermosa letra que encaja perfectamente en la situación social de los niños chilenos. También es común ver a niños de extrema pobreza vendiendo flores en los restaurantes. Vergonzoso, sin duda. 

Si _cargar, _entonces, se aplica a personas de edad mayor para describir -muy elocuentemente- el "peso" de los años, queda muy bien con el tono de la canción que los protagonistas "carguen", a su corta edad, con un peso equivalente al de toda una vida.

Gracias por tu explicación. Saludos.


----------



## fabioscussel

juaaaaa! uds son los mejores.. se me aclaró todo el sentido de la letra! muchísimas gracias! ya cargaba unos años con esta duda jajaja


----------



## Avié

Muchas gracias por aclarar esa cuestión, está perfecto.


----------



## Gabino

Bueno gracias por la aclaración, tiene todo sentido. Aquí en Colombia también venden rosas los niños, de echo tenemos una película que se llama la vendedora de claveles


----------



## danieline

whoandcar said:


> Es muy muy fácil:
> Son las EDADES de los niños!
> El tiene 11, ella 6.


 

Jajaja y se 11 y 6 años se metieron al baño a darse un beso y a apañar?? No lo creo.. pero es buena idea..


----------



## Ushuaia

Por acá siempre hemos dado por sentado que son las edades de los chicos... de hecho, hay otra canción de Fito, "El chico de la tapa" (que empieza diciendo "el chico de la tapa ayer vendía flores en Corrientes"), que es la continuación de esta y relata la historia del chico, ya más grande.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que cosas!!!
Nunca había entendido esa parte...y como me gusta esa canción...

saludos y gracias!


----------



## whoandcar

danieline said:


> Jajaja y se 11 y 6 años se metieron al baño a darse un beso y a apañar?? No lo creo.. pero es buena idea..


Dónde exactamente dice "apañar"????

La canción dice textualmente:



			
				Fito Páez: said:
			
		

> *
> Se escondieron en el centro
> y en el baño de un bar
> sellaron todo con un beso.
> 
> *se escondieron(enlace al resto de la letra)



"cansados en el alma" ya que no en el cuerpo, por sus cortas edades.
"Llegaba a la ventana en puntas de pie": niños
"y la llevó a caminar por Corrientes": importante Avenida de Buenos Aires
con un beso "sellaron" un pacto: vender rosas juntos
"Durante un mes vendieron rosas en La Paz": tradicional bar de Corrientes y Montevideo 
( http://tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn...cultura/cpphc/sitios/imagenes/15-La_Paz_2.jpg )
"no importaba nada más" y menos "apañar"
"entre los dos juntaban algo" ¿para comer?
"él carga con once y ella con seis": obviamente son edades
"y le daba la luna" ¿qué otra cosa le hubiera podido dar?


----------



## Vampiro

Qué ocurrencias.
¿De dónde sacaron que habla de niños?
Por el contexto de la letra no veo cómo.  ¿Dos niños de 11 y 6 años metiendose en al baño de un bar a sellarlo todo con beso?, jejejjeee
Yo creo que por su vida un tanto marginal terminaron presos, y que a él le dieron once años de condena y a ella seis.
Gran canción, gran cantante, y mejor compositor.
Saludos.
_


----------



## danieline

Ushuaia said:


> Por acá siempre hemos dado por sentado que son las edades de los chicos... de hecho, hay otra canción de Fito, "El chico de la tapa" (que empieza diciendo "el chico de la tapa ayer vendía flores en Corrientes"), que es la continuación de esta y relata la historia del chico, ya más grande.




No se trata del mismo. Es otro. Y no son las edades.


----------



## danieline

whoandcar said:


> Dónde exactamente dice "apañar"????
> 
> La canción dice textualmente:
> 
> 
> 
> "cansados en el alma" ya que no en el cuerpo, por sus cortas edades.
> "Llegaba a la ventana en puntas de pie": niños
> "y la llevó a caminar por Corrientes": importante Avenida de Buenos Aires
> con un beso "sellaron" un pacto: vender rosas juntos
> "Durante un mes vendieron rosas en La Paz": tradicional bar de Corrientes y Montevideo
> 
> "no importaba nada más" y menos "apañar"
> "entre los dos juntaban algo" ¿para comer?
> "él carga con once y ella con seis": obviamente son edades
> "y le daba la luna" ¿qué otra cosa le hubiera podido dar?




Tendremos que preguntarselo a Fito Paez..  Yo digo que son las flores que andaba vendiendo cada quien.. El traia 11 flores y ella 6 flores.. las edades defenitivamente no son..  o se imaginan a unos niños super menores de edad una niña de 6 años dandose de besos en el baño de un BAR !! naaa que mentes tan pederastas tienen.. y a los bares no entran niños.. y menos de 6 años .. saludos


----------



## Ushuaia

Perdón, danieline, pero estás equivocado... equivocadísimo: son las edades, a los bares porteños entran -a todas horas- niños a vender flores -o curitas, o biromes- o a mendigar y no hay nada extraño en que dos niños se den un beso: la sexualidad adulta la pusiste vos; los niños pueden tranquilamente haberse besado en la mejilla (Fito no lo aclara).

Lo que sí aclaró Fito varios veces es que el protagonista de ambas canciones es el mismo.

Pero no vale afirmar sin argumentos, así que cito de relatos en línea:

"Recuerdo el recital en que Fito presentó "El chico de la tapa tiene algunos asuntos pendientes".Entraba desde la parte posterior un chico de la calle de unos 15 años supuestamente perseguido por un policía y como era principio de espectáculo parecía confusión real y no puesta en escena. Fito entonces luego de cantarla con la fuerza de una denuncia dijo: Lo más triste es que el protagonista es el mismo de once y seis."

"(...) donde grabó una segunda parte de "11 y 6" que tituló "el chico de la tapa" y que él mismo sigue presentando en vivo como "el pibe que repartía flores en la Paz ahora agarró el chumbo y salió a robar para comer"."

Te aclaro que "La Paz" es un conocido bar de la calle Corrientes, en Buenos Aires, ciudad en la que Fito vive desde hace décadas.

Van saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Ushuaia said:


> "el pibe que repartía flores en la Paz ahora agarró el chumbo y salió a robar para comer"."


¿Y no será por eso que terminó con once años de cana?
Eso de "cargar" con la edad no se usa en Argentina, y Fito tiene bastantes recursos poéticos como para usar una palabra tan rebuscada para decir algo tan simple.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Eso es lo que busca el poeta....poner a pensar...

muy bueno!!!!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero si está clarísimo. Son niños de la calle que a sus cortas edades tienen que ganarse la vida, su perra vida. Y lo del beso a escondidas entre una niña de 6 y un niño de 11, ya de alguna manera adultos por su actitud en la vida, no es nada raro. Yo diría que es de una ternura conmovedora.


----------



## whoandcar

Vampiro said:


> Qué ocurrencias.
> ¿De dónde sacaron que habla de niños?
> Por el contexto de la letra no veo cómo.  ¿Dos niños de 11 y 6 años metiendose en al baño de un bar a sellarlo todo con beso?, jejejjeee
> Yo creo que por su vida un tanto marginal terminaron presos, y que a él le dieron once años de condena y a ella seis.
> Gran canción, gran cantante, y mejor compositor.
> Saludos.
> _




Las canciones de Fito de destacan por su profundo contenido social.


----------



## piramid

Para los que siguen dudando de que 11 y 6 son edades, y que la cancion trata sobre niños, palabras de Fito en una entrevista publicada hoy (10/04/2011) en Pagina 12:


> Yo tengo una mirada amorosa sobre mi música, a mis canciones las quiero,  y no me molesta cantar “11 y 6” otra vez. Me sigue pareciendo una  canción maravillosa y me sigue gustando cantarla. Me gusta dejar en el  aire la idea del romance de esos dos chiquitos en la calle Corrientes,  me gusta volver a nombrarlos.


----------



## runadelvicaseca

Lo que yo creo que quiere decir la canción con " 11 y 6"  es el número de rosas que cargaban, por que la diferencia es de 5 años,  y en niños, eso se nota mucho. Ellos deben ser unos adolescentes de entre 12 y 13 años.


----------



## Martoo

Me gusta que la música se expanda por el mundo, en especial si viene desde acá.
Me reía de la creatividad en algunas respuestas, que no aceptaban el significado de las edades (el verdadero).
Pero es verdad que los artistas a veces juegan con las palabras para engañar a las personas. 

Puede que un romance entre chicos tan chicos suene mal. Salir a trabajar también y sin embargo sucede (por lo menos acá sí) entonces si la idea de trabajar es de personas mayores y ellos lo hacen, que la idea de amarse también lo sea.

Genio Fito!


----------



## runadelvicaseca

Pretender tener la verdad te hace arrogante. Lo verdadero es perspectiva. Aunque el tema en discusión aquí no es ése, sino más bien el tema de Fito. Cada uno aporta sin ninguna intención de persuadir.


----------



## Martoo

runadelvicaseca said:


> Pretender tener la verdad te hace arrogante. Lo verdadero es perspectiva. Aunque el tema en discusión aquí no es ése, sino más bien el tema de Fito. Cada uno aporta sin ninguna intención de persuadir.



Pero acá no se trata de entender el significado de la canción, sino de entender el de la expresión, que sí se usa por acá donde el autor es originario.
Además, creo que los comentarios que tuvieron sus fuentes de información dejaron en claro que el autor se refería a eso.
El uso que le dí a la palabra *verdadero *fue simplemente para que se entienda de qué estaba hablando.

(Cierto que sos nuevo, bienvenido al foro.)


----------



## runadelvicaseca

Cierto que el lenguaje es elocuente! Cada uno ve como puede. A menos que Sr Paez esté frente a mi y lo asevere. Pero filo, cada uno que piense lo que quiere, tú, lo verdadero...


----------



## Ushuaia

¡No se enojen, que se arrugan!

No son adolescentes, porque ella "llegaba a la ventana en puntas de pie". No voy a ser la única de los presentes que conoce las ventanas de La Paz: si sos adolescente, te acodás en una lo más tranquilo.

No cargan con esa cantidad de flores cada uno, porque para empezar "ella tenía un clavel en la mano" y para terminar, "él carga con 11 y ella con 6" para la época en que Fito jamás los vuelve a ver: si fueran flores, la cantidad variaría de noche a noche... y durante la noche misma.

Para más datos, y creo que esto ya lo dije hace un tiempo, este niño de 1985 es el joven que en "El chico de la tapa", de 1990, "ayer vendía flores en Corrientes" "y hoy amablemente y con un gran sonrisa en los dientes te para en la calle y si no le das te manda a guardar", cosa que hacen los adolescentes marginales; los jóvenes adultos de la misma extracción piden limosna de otros modos. Les juro. 

No es una cuestión de punto de vista, es una cuestión expresiva: los pibes cargan con esa edad. Lo bien dicho que está.


----------



## runadelvicaseca

¿Quién se enoja? Quien lo haga debe estar fuera. Valoro enormemente lo dicho por todos, pero, al escuchar, reescuchar y reeescuchar, lo de las edades, para mi, no hace sentido. También sé lo de "El chico de la tapa". Se entiende el contexto social en el que se desarrollo la historia, pero es una cuestión personal. Quizás no entienda nada y eso es todo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Un Uruguayo, cantautor residenciado aca en Venezuela, admirador de Fito Paez y canta de cuando en vez las de Fito, en el Boulevard de Sabana Grande.
Al comenzar esa cancion, "11 y 6", narra un poco el cuento, habla de la calle corrientes y de lo comun que era hace un tiempo ver chiquillos venidendo flores, y que a pesar de su "miseria y abandono", a él le parece que mantenian algo de inocencia, y era como un juego para ellos, el esconderse de los adultos y hacer travesuras....yo me imagin lo del beso, como eso, como algo muy inocente que el muchacho le robe un beso y ella le coorresponda.

La polemica cancion de las edades de los niños ...sin duda de eso se trata. (aunque se algunos se quieran burlar de las opiniones de otros , irreverentemente)


----------



## nymphet

Si bien creo que lo más probable es que once y seis sean las edades de los chicos, me parece que el beso en el baño del bar no necesariamente tendría que ser lo que muchos piensan.

En parte de la canción se menciona que los dos niños vendieron rosas por lo largo de un mes y, después, que entre los dos juntaban algo, algo que no se especifica.
Desde mi punto de vista, esto era dinero que necesitaban -entre otros derechos, claro- para comer. Si un día juntaron suficiente para algo más, como un postre, se lo repartieron en el baño.
Después de todo, un postre es dulce como un beso y los chiquitos adoran lo dulce.
A mi parecer, Fito usó el verbo “sellar” porque después del postre generalmente no se come nada más hasta la merienda o cena.


----------



## ukimix

Para mí es uno de los versos mas felices de Fito Paez. 11 y 6 son las edades de los niños, pero no de los que se metieron al baño, sino de los hijos de los que se metieron al baño. Es una historia de amor que comienza en un café con un encuentro casual, y cuya narración, hasta donde el autor nos deja saber, termina con los padres cargando uno con la niña de 11 y otro con el niño de 6. Padres que se aman y pueden más que el amor... cargan a sus amados hijos.  

Saludo.


----------



## indifference

cuánta imaginación!
aquí la respuesta:

En Argentina siempre supimos que se refiere a las edades. El beso, es un beso inocente entre niños para sellar un pacto. El niño de 11, quiere proteger a la niña y darle algo de alegría (si reía le daba la luna...).

*Enlaces a sitios conteniendo videos no están permitidos en el foro. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Leo4116

11 y 6 son la edades del niño y la niña, respectivamente.
"Cargaba" hace referencia a la carga que representaba esa edad en ellos debido a la dureza de la condición de sus vidas como niños de la calle, solos.
"Entre los dos juntaban algo" vendiendo flores, unas monedas al día para poder comer.
Sellaron todo con un beso en el baño del bar, es su forma de "celebrar su pacto" de compañerismo y apoyo mutuo.


----------



## Fabi-Fabiola

El significado lo leí en una edición especial de Euforia; 11 y 6 no se refiere a la edad de los niños, no calza los niños de 11 y 6 no se pescan ; 11 y 6 son los gramos de droga que tenian cada uno que vender en la noche que se conocieron; por eso la palabra "carga"; el carga con 11 (gramos) y ella con 6 (gramos) y lo de vender flores (principalmente rosas) en la noche en la calle; era un modo que había  en esos años, en ciertos lugares  de vender drogas, se pedía de una forma especial y te entregaban la rosa que tenia cargado algo "extra". Eran jóvenes pero no precisamente niños.


----------



## Mister Draken

Fabi-Fabiola said:


> El significado lo leí en una edición especial de Euforia; 11 y 6 no se refiere a la edad de los niños, no calza los niños de 11 y 6 no se pescan ; 11 y 6 son los gramos de droga que tenian cada uno que vender en la noche que se conocieron; por eso la palabra "carga"; el carga con 11 (gramos) y ella con 6 (gramos) y lo de vender flores (principalmente rosas) en la noche en la calle; era un modo que había  en esos años, en ciertos lugares  de vender drogas, se pedía de una forma especial y te entregaban la rosa que tenia cargado algo "extra". Eran jóvenes pero no precisamente niños.



La interpretación es como mínimo antojadiza. A niñitos de esa edad en plena Avenida Corrientes los habrían parado y les habrían encontrado la droga. Los vendedores intentan mimetizarse un poco más. ¿Cómo diferenciaban los compradores de drogas a los verdaderos niñitos que sí vendían flores de aquellos que la interpretación dice que eran mayores y supuestamente vendían?


----------



## zema

Siempre di por descontado que 11 y 6 eran las edades de los chicos;  la verdad es que me sorprendería bastante enterarme de que se hablaba de otra cosa.

Ahora, siempre supuse también que ese romance infantil era más fruto de la imaginación de Fito que historia real, por más que estuviera inspirado probablemente en algunas circunstancias verdaderas y, sobre todo, en la ostensible realidad de la pobreza en tantas de nuestras ciudades, con sus niños de la calle que se ganan la vida como pueden.

Respecto de lo que se vino debatiendo y como este hilo tiene ya sus años, me llama la atención que nadie haya mencionado el videoclip original de esta canción. Fue grabado en Río de Janeiro en 1997, y está protagonizado por una parejita de niños.

A primera vista, podría parecer raro el escenario elegido para ilustrar una historia con varias referencias a Buenos Aires. Pero en una entrevista concedida por esos días a Folha de São Paulo, Fito Páez explicaba:
_"El videoclip podría ser grabado en cualquier ciudad del mundo. El imaginario brasileño tiene mucho color, el mundo de la favela brasileña es muy vivo. Y el mundo de los niños de la calle en la Argentina es muy gris."_

Más adelante afirmaba:
_"Cuando compuse la canción, la Argentina estaba saliendo de la dictadura. En aquella época, contar una historia de amor entre dos niños de la calle tenía un significado especial."_

Según la directora del videoclip, Monique Gardenberg:
_"Hubo una gran armonía en el trabajo con Páez. Le conté la idea que tenía de que los niños vivieran sus fantasías con materiales de la favela y a él le encantó. Y ahí sumó la idea de interpretar a un ángel que protege a los niños"._

El videoclip se puede ver en Youtube, por ejemplo bajo el nombre:

_11 y 6- Videoclip- HQ- Fito Paez_


----------



## Maberick

Por la interpretación que le pude dar a la letra, no es nada de lo que la mayoría está diciendo. Si son niños en situación de calle y que venden rosas. Es conocido en Argentina que a los niños desde muy pequeños los mandan a pedir limosna o ganar algo de dinero vendiendo algo.
Ellos venden rosas . 11 y 6 son las bocas que ellos ayudan a alimentar, que están a su "cargo" en algún sentido, si ellos llegan sin dinero, ese dia no alcanza para que todos coman. Cargan con 11 y 6 personas respectivamente que dependen de ellos para poder comer.


----------



## lagartija68

Todos los argentinos sabemos que se refiere a la edad. Las otras conjeturas son muy interesantes. Elucubraciones sorprendentes.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

lagartija68 said:


> Todos los argentinos sabemos que se refiere a la edad.


Empezando por el propio autor, que ya dijo que era eso, en unas declaraciones que alguien aportó hace años...

Saludos


----------



## Rocko!

Se entiende que la gente de mucha edad carga años. Lo novedoso es que sean niños cargando edades que normalmente no pesan, aunque con la vida que ellos llevaban, de alguna manera sintió Fito que pesan por acumulación de malas experiencias (que no, me diría Fito). Lo del beso es algo tierno.


----------



## Mister Draken

Coincido con @lagartija68

Y como aporta @Miguel On Ojj ya lo dijo el autor. Me sorprenden las versiones antojadizas que quieren contradecir al propio Fito Páez. ¡Hay pa'to'!


----------



## juanjorel

Son las edades.

Algún extranjero puede tener la duda, pero no hay ninguna duda. Tampoco es que necesariamente tuvieran 11 y 6, quizás tenían 9 y 12, no lo sé, pero es lo mismo, es para encajar en la canción, lo importante es que son dos niños. Después, la parte que habla del beso en el baño, yo no creo que haya visto exactamente eso, o quizás sí, pero también puede que sea solo una metáfora, algo que se le ocurrió.

Pueden buscar el video "¿Cuál es la historia detrás de la canción 11 y 6? Fito Páez responde".


----------



## Ballenero

No conozco la canción.

Lo que sí veo es que en el dle pone:
cargar. 43. prnl. Llenarse de algo o
llegar a tenerlo en abundancia.
_Cargarse alguien DE razón, DE años, DE hijos.
Cargarse DE lágrimas los ojos._

Por tanto ese uso de cargar no se corresponde con la definición ya que no está en forma pronominal.

El lenguaje poético, así como el lenguaje lírico, siempre está abierto a la interpretación personal, por lo que no hay nada concluyente; ni siquiera la explicación del autor porque éste puede usarla a su conveniencia.
Al ser una canción conmovedora, el artista ahora no quiere reconocer aspectos escabrosos que podrían causar rechazo por parte de su público, así que admite ese significado que la gente le ha dado y no se complica la vida con si se refería a gramos de cocaína, años de cárcel, abusos sexuales u otra cosa.

Yo diría que son las rosas que portan para vender, y que eligió ese verbo para dejar constancia de que los niños no deberían dedicarse a esas actividades, y que a pesar de que las flores son bonitas y las rosas simbolizan el amor, para esos niños es una carga que no deberían soportar.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Hola a todos,
Visto que en este hilo antiguo ya se ha dicho todo lo que se tenía que decir, y que una vez tras otra van apareciendo las mismas o similares conjeturas,  vamos a proceder a cerrarlo, aunque  permanecerá en el foro para futuras consultas.
Gracias por su colaboración,
maidinbedlam-mod


----------

